# ABT?



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

So, another dumb question, but what does ABT stand for? From reading some of the threads, I realize that they're mostly jalapeno poppers of various designs, but just curious as to what the anachronym stands for.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 13, 2021)

Atomic buffalo turd.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh the possibility of others names to fill in that acronym.
A-amazing, absolutely amazing
B- burn/blister your mouth on hot cheese, repeat as needed LOL
T- tasty little morsels from the gods


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2021)

Around here, Jalapeño Poppers are Breaded and Deep Fried...ABT's are stuffed Jalapeños Wrapped in Bacon and Smoked...JJ


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Around here, Jalapeño Poppers are Breaded and Deep Fried...ABT's are stuffed Jalapeños Wrapped in Bacon and Smoked...JJ


Generally, around me when we talk about jalapeno poppers, we're talking about bacon wrapped, stuffed peppers, as well. But "poppers" can be anything wrapped in bacon and grilled. Usually will have jalapeno and onion slices wrapped up around whatever the meat is. I've done deer meat, shrimp, pork butt cubes, steak cubes, etc.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 13, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> Generally, around me when we talk about jalapeno poppers, we're talking about bacon wrapped, stuffed peppers, as well. But "poppers" can be anything wrapped in bacon and grilled. Usually will have jalapeno and onion slices wrapped up around whatever the meat is. I've done deer meat, shrimp, pork butt cubes, steak cubes, etc.


Same here. I little strip of venison tenderloin is my fav. A thin slice of fresh steelhead will not be turned away either! Dang it, now want some ABTS's


----------

